# DOS is alive



## jonjacobik (Mar 17, 2003)

I've got a challenge. I've got to build a brand new DOS / Novell 4.1 server.

I'm hoping to start with a bare bones 2 ghz Alteon, and reformat the drive for FAT16, install DOS 5.1 and make it all work. 

No problem . . right?

Will I be able to get an ethernet card to respond to DOS/Novell?

Will the motherboard work at all?

What challanges do you think I'll face?

Thanks a million

Jon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, there are still DOS drivers for many NICs, so that shouldn't be an issue. I'd consider using the DOS from W98 to allow for FAT32 disks, so you can have volumes of a decent size. 

You should have no issue booting DOS, I have a dual-boot to DOS on several machines to run unattended GHOST backups, it's never been a problem.

The part I'm not sure of is Netware drivers for DOS, it's not an area I have any experience in.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I believe the older Linksys/D-Link 10BaseT ethernet cards should have DOS drivers. I don't know where you can find one of these however. Check on ebay, i'm sure someone on there has one. I have worked with DOS machines on a network before, but not on a Novell network, so I can't help you there.

Oh, and I sent someone to kill DOS once and for all. Aparently, if I want something done right, I have to do it myself. :wink:


----------



## spiro3 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Dos 6.22 installation*

hi 
yes unfortunatly DOS is still out there...

I have a quick question for someone.
i'm trying to rebuild an old studio computer with a new hard drive, 
i first need to get hold of some Dos 6.22 installation disk on floppy.
i think i found some on, yes, you've gussed! Ebay, but the serial numbers are missing.

do i need the OEM serial number to install DOS on a new disk? 

many thanks
spiro3


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

J/W, Why don't you use linux... (plug goes here) Linux is free, easy to make servers, and you can even get Novell for it?


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

spiro3 said:


> hi
> yes unfortunatly DOS is still out there...
> 
> I have a quick question for someone.
> ...


Do not ever remember having a number to install.

Now if you have a friend that has a Win98 machine, they could generate:
• bootable floppy for you
• copy the DOS stuff onto floppies
• FDISK your new drive in FAT32. 

Then you could sys your harddrive to a bootable system disk.

I don't remember if 6.22 supported FAT32 or just FAT16


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't ever remember needing a serial number for DOS. But then it's been years since I've installed it. As far as the FAT16/32 question, if I remember correctly, FAT32 didn't come out until Win95 B/Win98.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Win95 that supported FAT32 - information in the following link:
• http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~jeacocke/windows2.htm


----------



## BishopNB (Jul 20, 2005)

You don't need a serial number to install DOS 6.22. I believe the DOS partition size for a Novell 4.x server should be around 50Megs. The rest of the partition will be created and managed thru Novell.

I still have DOS 4.x, 5.x, and 6.x. I should sell them on E-bay. lol


----------

